# HELP! Im searhing for a photo



## Mikey (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello! 

I'm searching for a photo I've seen on a street signboad. There is a girl (woman) wearing light sunglasses so that we can see her eyes. She's taken full face, but we can see only one of her shoulders because she's turned. Her mouth is slightly open, her long hair is falling down on her shoulder and a narrow lock of hair is falling down on her face. Perhaps, she's a model advertising sunglasses or any other star, but I wasn't able to recognize her. 

I've been searhing the photo in the web using different search engines, but failed. 

I need this photo very much. Maybe, you've seen it somewhere. If so, would you be so kind to write to me where (maybe in the web) I can find this photo? If you have it on a disk, please send it to me (of course, if id doesn't contradict somebody's copyrights)
arseno@rambler.ru. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Texas_Diver (Aug 22, 2005)

This begs the question of why you "need" it!

Care to explain?


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, is this a famous picture? If you say it on a billboard recently you probably won't be able to find it on the internet.


----------



## Lensmeister (Sep 1, 2005)

my advice ... contact the company that the advert was for askign their publicity dept the info !


----------



## Shonnie (Sep 22, 2005)

MAYBE THAT WILL BE COOL FOR ME TO LOOK AT?


----------

